# Cold Eggs?



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

I need to know if this is normal,
Eggs are constantly sat on through the day, but when i wake up in the morning. they are out of the nest, and the eggs are cold. i put a lamp by the cage for extra light. but it didnt work

im worried that this will result in no-hatchers


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Does this happen every night or did it happen just once? If it's every night then the eggs aren't likely to hatch. If it happened just once there might be some hope. According to http://www.efinch.com/incubator.htm (about incubating finch eggs):

"Save abandoned eggs - Occasionally, you will notice that a sitting pair has suddenly gone off the nest and are not incubating any more. Quick action here can save the clutch... There are some guidelines here. Eggs in the beginning stages of development, say the first week, do not survive for very long when left in the cold. Older eggs, in the second week of development, seem to take these periods of cold with little ill effects... By placing them in the incubator and candling them after a few hours of warming up, you will often see the heart beating or the embryo swirling in the egg - a good sign that you made it in time."

Have you candled the eggs to check their development?


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah they seem to come out at night from the nest. but im guessing its only enough for them to get cold. i candled them and they are developing. so maybe they are sitting on them more during the night than i think


----------



## TielLuvr (Apr 9, 2010)

Wondering if you have a foster pair to tend to the eggs,if this keeps happening..My pair stopped laying on their eggs at the 17th day,its been a couple days now,and I fostered them to another female who is currently on eggs,hers unfertile,but she wont get out of the box!! i keep putting millet in there to convince her to stay..today i see a crack and hear peeping through the egg..i'm worried,but hoping it will hatch sucessfully...so yes they can survive a slight chill,mine went 12 hrs and I thought i lost them.


----------

